# Managment does!!!



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Wheres all the wasatch front managment doe pics? I know some of u are chasing em including me :lol: Dont be ashamed post em up!!!! o-||


----------



## cowmilker (Dec 17, 2008)

The key word is "chasing". Not killing. They are all herded up. Its hard to stalk on 15 pair of eyes.


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

I killed one last weekend. I will try to post some pics up later.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

my little brother got one last sunday and I went out this morning. It was going well till the clouds rolled in and the sleet and rain ran me off the mountain. I will keep trying all weekend as time permits.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Heres mine i shot wednesday. Big ol 0x0 :mrgreen:


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

ogdenbayduckslayer said:


> Wheres all the wasatch front managment doe pics? I know some of u are chasing em including me :lol: Dont be ashamed post em up!!!! o-||


Pic Posted above for your viewing pleasure _(O)_


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Did not have the camera on the mountain so you will have to settle for the carport pic.


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice one! When you planning on cleaning that slick head?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

greatwhitehunter said:


> Nice one! When you planning on cleaning that slick head?


You brought it home without cleaning it? I don't know to say.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

ogdenbayduckslayer said:


> Heres mine i shot wednesday. Big ol 0x0 :mrgreen:


No it's not a 0x0, it's a four-point. Four points hanging down!
Congrats on your doe!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Did I break some kind of rule or etiquite?? Heres a little more info so you guys can sleep good tonight. The deer was shot just before dark. My 9 year old dughter was with me and her boots were not keeping her feet warm. We had trugded through a good amount of snow and then sat for quite some time while frank made the stalk. The deer was only about 70 pounds live weight. SO instead of making my daughter freeze and be miserable while we wasted time gutting it Frank threw it on his shoulders and we got the heck out of there. We gutted it into a bucket right after the pic, while my daughter was inside getting warm. She had a good time and will continue to go with me in the future.


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

And that is why we have such a lack of pics lately. People cant post a pic without some one bitching about it. Just look at the **** deer and stop picking every picture apart!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

10yearquest said:


> Did I break some kind of rule or etiquite?? Heres a little more info so you guys can sleep good tonight. The deer was shot just before dark. My 9 year old dughter was with me and her boots were not keeping her feet warm. We had trugded through a good amount of snow and then sat for quite some time while frank made the stalk. The deer was only about 70 pounds live weight. SO instead of making my daughter freeze and be miserable while we wasted time gutting it Frank threw it on his shoulders and we got the heck out of there. We gutted it into a bucket right after the pic, while my daughter was inside getting warm. She had a good time and will continue to go with me in the future.


Hey 10yearquest, nobody has any problem with what you did. We like to poke fun once in a while. Seriously, congrates on getting a deer but more importantly for taking your daughter out with you.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

bufflehead3 said:


> And that is why we have such a lack of pics lately. People cant post a pic without some one bitching about it. Just look at the **** deer and stop picking every picture apart!


I'd like to report Mr Bufflehead to the forum authorities for saying a bad word.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I have written up a 3 page report regarding the perpetrators use of foul language. I'll enter his information into CODIS to see if he is guilty of similar infractions on other forums and/or threads and take the necessary actions to make sure it doesn't happen again. 

Thanks,

Tree T Treehugger, secretary/forum relations committee.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Well done 10yearquest!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> I have written up a 3 page report regarding the perpetrators use of foul language. I'll enter his information into CODIS to see if he is guilty of similar infractions on other forums and/or threads and take the necessary actions to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tree T Treehugger, secretary/forum relations committee.


Did Berg just use your account Tree?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

:O•-:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got mine on sept 24. No pic sorry.


----------



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

longbow said:


> ogdenbayduckslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Heres mine i shot wednesday. Big ol 0x0 :mrgreen:
> ...


 I like your style  Thanks for the comment!


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I took a spin up above bountiful on sunday morning and saw 7 gutpiles on the road before i got the top, also saw a couple up parleys... someone is managing the does....


congrats on the kills guys.


----------

